# Trouble logging onto YouTube



## AdamInKent

Hi all.

Does anyone else have problems logging into the YouTube app? If I try, using the same username and password that I use via my Web browser or PS3 , then it fails with the message "Login Unsuccessful - The login name and password that you entered could not be verified. Please check your login name and password and try again." I'm wondering if it's because my username includes an underscore character?

Thanks for any info,

Adam


----------



## cwaring

I would assume so. No way to enter that character.


----------



## AdamInKent

cwaring said:


> I would assume so. No way to enter that character.


I think that's the character under 'x' in the character grid on the sign-in page?


----------



## richw

You can't log in with the old YouTube usernames any more, you need to use a Google account. Caught me out a few times until I tried to log in on the website to check.


----------



## Buzby

Yep, that caught me too. You MUST use the Google username and password anything else (like your You Tube credentials) will be rejected.


----------



## cwaring

AdamInKent said:


> I think that's the character under 'x' in the character grid on the sign-in page?


Okay. My mistake. Didn't see it. 

*ETA:*
BTW, I logged into the YT app fine with my YT details yesterday.


----------



## Buzby

cwaring said:


> BTW, I logged into the YT app fine with my YT details yesterday.


With a YT username only, or an email address with a @ in it?


----------



## cwaring

The former: CarlW38UK.


----------



## richw

cwaring said:


> BTW, I logged into the YT app fine with my YT details yesterday.


Having had a dig around, it looks like it depends whether you've linked your YouTube and Google accounts together or not.


----------



## AdamInKent

richw said:


> Having had a dig around, it looks like it depends whether you've linked your YouTube and Google accounts together or not.


Thanks Rich.

I have linked my Google and YouTube accounts and haven't been able to log on with either my YouTube username nor the blueyonder email address that I use to log into Google (and into YouTube on all my other devices). I wonder where I'm going wrong? Is it just me?


----------



## digiflip

I tired with my google account wouldnt accept my password on TiVo youtube app but im not making a simpler pswd has had my accs hacked once allready.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

Have you tried changing your YouTube password?


----------



## AdamInKent

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> Have you tried changing your YouTube password?


I've given that a try. Unfortunately it hasn't worked :-/


----------



## °Keir°

Is it worth creating a new account just for your TiVo box?

It's not you're going to upload anything to youtube from TiVo.


----------



## AdamInKent

°Keir° said:


> Is it worth creating a new account just for your TiVo box?
> 
> It's not you're going to upload anything to youtube from TiVo.


That's a good idea for some people, but I'd prefer to share subscriptions and favourites across multiple devices (PC, IOS, TiVo). I've got a feeling I'm not alone in this, so hopefully it's a bug that'll be fixed.


----------



## Hitby

same issue here. can't login with either my youtube username or my linked google account.


----------



## OzSat

Is it just hanging with 'Please wait..."


----------



## Hitby

No, it tells me the username or password is wrong (it isn't)


----------



## OzSat

My hangs for ages and then says the username/password is invalid. But you can use Youtube fine with the username ??


----------



## tam4384

Hitby said:


> No, it tells me the username or password is wrong (it isn't)


i had the same problem, but logged out on pc and then back in again, now lets me into YouTube my uploaded videos are there but not my stored favorites !!!


----------



## Hitby

Did you use your google email to login or your youtube username?

To be honest, I only want it for my favourites so if that isn't going to work I'm not that fussed


----------



## tam4384

Hitby said:


> Did you use your google email to login or your youtube username?
> 
> To be honest, I only want it for my favourites so if that isn't going to work I'm not that fussed


youTube name, they are now linked


----------



## Moe UK

I can log in with both my username and email address but both options say I don't have any favorites when I do on the web version. The really weird thing is that if I add a video as a fav on Tivo it still doesn't show up as a fav in the Youtube app but does on on my web account.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

Not all videos will show up on the TV versions of YouTube. On the YouTube app on my Sony TV and Blu-Ray player only some of my favourites show up. If I remove those items but leave others then the app will say that I have no favourites. It would seem that it's possible to flag YouTube videos so that they can't be viewed on a TV app.


----------



## OzSat

I had about 20 favourites listed on TiVo until a week or so ago -now there are nonw.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

I don't suppose you have a YouTube app on your TV or some other box connected to your TV do you? If so, do they show your favourites OK?


----------



## OzSat

The TV doesn't login into the account.

TiVo still holds my Favourite Channels which has some of my Favourite videos available in there.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

ozsat said:


> The TV doesn't login into the account.


That's interesting. I wonder if it's a change at YouTube's end that's causing the problem then, if you're getting the same problem on your TV _and_ TiVo.


----------



## OzSat

The TV has never offered a sign in option - it just goes online.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

Oh, I see. My mistake.


----------



## Brett33

My girlfriend can sign on to youtube with her pc username and password and she has 6 videos on there but when you go and press right to watch all we get is a blank red screen.:down:


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

For those having trouble signing in, if you go to here, there's an option to "Sign out of all YouTube Sessions" which might be worth trying, then try signing in again on your TiVo.


----------



## passingbat

I can sign in with either my Youtube or Google user name and the google password.

Non of my Favourites or Playlists show. I can sign into Youtube on my Sony S370 blueray player and all my favourites and Playlists are there.

I'm wondering if the app is broken?


----------



## Brett33

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> For those having trouble signing in, if you go to here, there's an option to "Sign out of all YouTube Sessions" which might be worth trying, then try signing in again on your TiVo.


Then where do we go sorry iam totally lost.


----------



## Brett33

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> For those having trouble signing in, if you go to here, there's an option to "Sign out of all YouTube Sessions" which might be worth trying, then try signing in again on your TiVo.


Then where do we go sorry iam totally lost.


----------



## OzSat

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if it's a change at YouTube's end that's causing the problem then, if you're getting the same problem on your TV _and_ TiVo.


Although my TV does not signin to an account - the DVD does.

Signing in on the DVD produced the same Favourites list as the PC - still nothing on TiVo.


----------



## OzSat

Favourites are now listing (some are missing which I think are those TiVo can not play) but Playlists are still missing.


----------



## passingbat

OzSat said:


> Favourites are now listing (some are missing which I think are those TiVo can not play) but Playlists are still missing.


I hope playlists come soon; I use those more than favourites. Plus, it would be good to have the ability to add videos to playlists, something that my Sony S370 BR player can't do.


----------



## RorySolley

I've just got my VM TiVo installed (yay!) but I'm can't get the YouTube app to recognise my YT username/password - others have reported similar but no-one seems to have come up with a cast-iron way to "fix" it that I can see? Some people have said making the password "simpler" fixes it (whatever that means!?) but I'd rather not do that out of principle.

I can login the YT website fine (via a browser) and it is, of course, using my Google account details i.e. they ARE linked.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fixerman

RorySolley said:


> I've just got my VM TiVo installed (yay!) but I'm can't get the YouTube app to recognise my YT username/password - others have reported similar but no-one seems to have come up with a cast-iron way to "fix" it that I can see? Some people have said making the password "simpler" fixes it (whatever that means!?) but I'd rather not do that out of principle.
> 
> I can login the YT website fine (via a browser) and it is, of course, using my Google account details i.e. they ARE linked.
> 
> Any ideas?


You MUST give the Tivo time to settle in. When I had my Tivo installed I was very impatient to try out every possible facility and of course a lot of then simply did not work because it takes time to download all the data it needs. In my case it took a full week.

Incidentally I have no problem now with YouTube. I have all my favourites and all my own uploaded videos just as I have on the web.


----------



## RorySolley

I can use the YT app with no problems but I can't login - do you REALLY have to wait a week for that to start working? Really!??


----------



## OzSat

RorySolley said:


> I can use the YT app with no problems but I can't login - do you REALLY have to wait a week for that to start working? Really!??


Are you using an email address or login name to sign in?


----------



## RorySolley

Login (YouTube name). At the end of the day, it's not a deal-breaker as I'll rarely (if ever) use the YT app but it's more of a niggle that I would like to get to the bottom of. I'm happy to leave the box to "stew" for a few more days if that'll help it


----------



## OzSat

Have you reported it?

There seems to be a few people with this issue.

I had it but it is OK now - I did report it.


----------



## RorySolley

Do you mean phone VM or is there an online or Tivo-specific way of reporting these things?


----------



## Fixerman

RorySolley said:


> Do you mean phone VM or is there an online or Tivo-specific way of reporting these things?


Try this forum from the link below or call 151 fault reporting and ask for TiVo support

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/bd-p/Tivo


----------



## OzSat

RorySolley said:


> Do you mean phone VM or is there an online or Tivo-specific way of reporting these things?


Call faults for a quick response.

I have found that when posting in the forum you can wait days for somebody to get back to you.


----------

